# One for the money, two for the show



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Laz and Lil were in a show yesterday. Lil took best of breed and Laz took second. Then Lil took reserve champion pigeon
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Laz and Lil were in a show yesterday. Lil took best of breed and Laz took second. Then Lil took reserve champion pigeon
> Daryl


COOL BEANS!!! That's great!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Laz and Lil were in a show yesterday. Lil took best of breed and Laz took second. Then Lil took reserve champion pigeon
> Daryl


*HI DARYL, Are LAZ and LIZ figeritas.if so let RON DAVIS know so he can put that info in the National Itlain Owl and Figerita club bulliten. con grats.* GEORGE


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
Can we see pictures of them?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS to Laz and Liz!!! And to you, too, Daryl for showing such exceptional birds! I believe this calls for pictures of the triumphant pair!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

However, with such important news, pictures are a must!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

George,
Laz and Lil are Budapest Short Faced Tumblers, and very cute ones at that. Judge said they were very close to elite quality (whatever that is?)
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> George,
> Laz and Lil are Budapest Short Faced Tumblers, and very cute ones at that. *Judge said they were very close to elite quality *(whatever that is?)
> Daryl



That's a GOOD thing, Daryl!  

Pictures??? 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes,..that means good in pigeon showdom......pics please!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> George,
> Laz and Lil are Budapest Short Faced Tumblers, and very cute ones at that. Judge said they were very close to elite quality (whatever that is?)
> Daryl


*HI DARYL, In the Rare breeds club it would be call royal that is the highest ranking that a bird could get. By the way I spoke wiyh a friend of yours that lives in FLORIDA, last week Ron Davis. I forgot to pay my dues for the Italian owl and Figarita club do you still raise the FIGARITA'S.*GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, George, I have actually visited with ron when on vaca in Fla. What a sweetheart he is, and there's no mistaking his voice. Matter of fact, I was in my kitchen one day, with television on in living room, and heard a voice and thought, "Cripes, that sounds like Ron" It sounded just like him because it was Ron himself.
I only have a few Figs now, nothing of quality, but a few years ago, I had over 50 figs, all damn good quality, all 6 to 7 generations from when I started, and super quality. I had 4 to 5 oz. birds, and lost them all to a weasel. 
I have 2 hand raised babies from this year, that are house pigeons, and super friendly/tame, a little blue bar cock bord and an ash red bar cock bird (good old ink spots) that may shape up to show quality, we'll see. If not, it doesn't matter, they are just the sweetest little kids. 
Hey, if there are spelling mistakes, please forgive, been up since 3 a.m. and just got home from work, and I'm just one of those "hunt and peck" sorta typers, and the sooned I get this message done, the sooner I can eat and throw my old carcass in to bed.
Hugs tp all, 
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Daryl!! That's an awesome win and fatastic comment/feedback from the judges


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I really don't know what to say. I've gone to some shows where you see ++, or check marks, or comments like best of breedor show. I will say that George with his many years of experience is the expert here. One judge said "elite, elite, elite". The kids will be showing again Nov 1'st.
Went to bird show in N.H. yesterday, and very disappointed. Only one pigeon shown by adult, a bunch by one Jr. and the set up just was very disorganized, compared to the last show I showed at. Glad I didn't show my kids at yesterday's show. And the sale's area, I don't know, maybe I'm spoiled, but some of the situations were very sad. Many birds crammed in to one cage. Birds picked by other birds, and bleeding, which just made the birds pick injuries even more. One person selling obviously ill birds
I will not ever show or even go back to this show.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> I really don't know what to say. I've gone to some shows where you see ++, or check marks, or comments like best of breedor show. I will say that George with his many years of experience is the expert here. One judge said "elite, elite, elite". The kids will be showing again Nov 1'st.
> Went to bird show in N.H. yesterday, and very disappointed. Only one pigeon shown by adult, a bunch by one Jr. and the set up just was very disorganized, compared to the last show I showed at. Glad I didn't show my kids at yesterday's show. And the sale's area, I don't know, maybe I'm spoiled, but some of the situations were very sad. Many birds crammed in to one cage. Birds picked by other birds, and bleeding, which just made the birds pick injuries even more. One person selling obviously ill birds
> I will not ever show or even go back to this show.
> Daryl


Do you have the info on the Sanford Maine show?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Waynette, E,ail me at feistyold [email protected] with your mailing address and I can copy and mail it to you, or contact Gerry at 1-207-608-5253 and ask for info to be mailed to you. Will you be showing birds?
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Waynette, E,ail me at feistyold [email protected] with your mailing address and I can copy and mail it to you, or contact Gerry at 1-207-608-5253 and ask for info to be mailed to you. Will you be showing birds?
> Daryl


I've never been to a show, (only fairs) so I'm not sure whats required. I wanted to go to some first to see how it works and check out the birds.
I'll email you my address. Thanks


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, if you're just interested in seeing what's up, then the show is Nov 1'st at the VFW hall in Sanford.Address is1 Hutchinson St., Sanford, Judging will start at 10;00 a.m.
Daryl


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Can we pics of Laz and Lil


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

See what I can do, but need to tank up with some coffee first.
Daryl


----------

